# What do i feed my puppy?



## Stanhope (Apr 23, 2012)

So guys we've got just over 6 weeks until we bring home our new little family member (name pending), and I'm swatting up as much as i can, but seem to come to mixed reviews on what to feed your dog and how often, i know things will change as she gets older and into a routine but just wanted a base to start from really.

Thanks

John


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

What is she being fed at the moment? Check with your breeder as if you change her food too soon it may upset her tum. Pickle was/is being fed Arden Grange. It is a good dried food but reading on here I see that Barking Heads is as good and apparently helps with mucky ears (which Pickle came home with unfortunately) so I'm in the process of changing it over. Some people say the BARF diet is brilliant (raw food diet) .. I think there is some information on that elsewhere on the forum. My friend feeds her dog Natural Instinct which is all safe and tested raw food. Hope that helps somewhat! It is a minefield lol x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I personally love the raw diet, my puppy is thriving on it. So good for their coat, allergies etc, she has hard pois on it , no wind and no smelly breath, I live raw feeding x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I put Bonnie straight on to raw food Natural Instinct at 8 weeks. She has never had a sniff of an upset tummy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It depends what you are switching to - many people report switching from kibble to raw in one day, with no adverse effects at all


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I switched from kibble to raw in one day and no problems atall!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I put Bonnie straight on to raw food Natural Instinct at 8 weeks. She has never had a sniff of an upset tummy.


Hi i just wanted to ask where you purchase your natural instinct from, when looking online the delivery price is extortionate.

Leanne x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Leanne I used to buy it from my local garden center Pets Corner, sadly they no longer stock it. If my two weren't thriving on it i might have changed to another raw food. It also uses up a lot of freezer space for two dogs, as I buy quite a lot at a time so as to last me ages.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Leanne I used to buy it from my local garden center Pets Corner, sadly they no longer stock it. If my two weren't thriving on it i might have changed to another raw food. It also uses up a lot of freezer space for two dogs, as I buy quite a lot at a time so as to last me ages.


How much do you buy,and how much does it cost per order...(please) 

I was just wanting to buy a couple of kg's to see if he would like it and they wanted £100 delivery charge...


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

emmelg said:


> How much do you buy,and how much does it cost per order...(please)
> 
> I was just wanting to buy a couple of kg's to see if he would like it and they wanted £100 delivery charge...


it is cheaper the more you order, give them a ring, they are very helpful and I sure they will be happy to sort something out for you.
I also use Honey's Real Dog Food http://honeysrealdogfood.com/ who are great, they do an amazing range of flavours.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where are you Leanne ????? that surely cant be right???? I have nt bought any for ages but I think if you order 30kg I think it was free. But like Ali says ring them directly they are VERY helpful with what would suite your dog, how much to feed etc they will be able to tell you if there is anywhere near you that stocks it, as I know Colin gets his from his vets, so worth a ring x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all - our Ruby came from the same breeder, and assuming she hasn't changed, it will most likely be Royal Canin.

Ian


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Initially, I would keep your pup on whatever food it is used to. I know some have mentioned that they have changed to raw immediately without a problem, and it may well be that for raw that works well, but I wouldn't try to change your little pup over to a commercial dog food (if that is what you are going to feed it) so quickly.

Give it a few days to settle - it will be upset about the move away from Mum anyway - and keep on whatever your breeder has been giving it. The breeder will probably give you a supply of food anyway, I know mine did.

Have a think then about what you want to feed it on.

Raw - a lot of people swear by it, others find accessing and storing fresh/frozen foods a problem. I think it depends on your individual circumstances if this will be ok for you.

Commercial - loads available, some better than others. Ideally look for ones without any rubbish added - fillers, preservatives, chemicals etc.

I have just been trying to get my adult 'poo over onto Bob and Lush kibble. Has to be ordered on mline but seems good stuff if you want to have a look. They do puppy food too

http://www.bobandlush.com/


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i have the natural instinct outlet half an hour from me so its easy - and i'm looking at investing in a little freezer just for the dog food so i can buy in bulk - my 14 week old cockapoo is on natural instinct food, as is my 13 year old jack russell, i really like it. in fact, this past week i have given Twinkle some biscuits and her poos have become pale and runny - a sign that i must have been doing it right already xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

emmelg said:


> How much do you buy,and how much does it cost per order...(please)
> 
> I was just wanting to buy a couple of kg's to see if he would like it and they wanted £100 delivery charge...


I buy about 10/12 1kg tubs at a time and pay about £40. They also have several places around the country who stock their food, so they could help with that.

Just google Natural Instinct and they come up.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Hi i just wanted to ask where you purchase your natural instinct from, when looking online the delivery price is extortionate.
> 
> Leanne x


You have to buy 5kg to get the cheaper delivery price. I think it'll say £100 or some ridiculous price if you order less. I love it as it is fresh and all natural and my pup looks amazing. hard poo no wind and the glossiest coat. It is well worth the money. You won't look back


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> it is cheaper the more you order, give them a ring, they are very helpful and I sure they will be happy to sort something out for you.
> I also use Honey's Real Dog Food http://honeysrealdogfood.com/ who are great, they do an amazing range of flavours.


Thanks for that tip. I have just e mailed them as they may do a cheaper delivery and it's good to have a change. like the idea of rabbit flavour.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Leanne I order about 40 pounds worth of food and pay 6 pound 50 delivery charge.


----------

